# ball (no standard) wax sealer



## coreya (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm trying to find out if anyone has seen one like this. There is no trace of standard on it. All comments would be appreciated.






 side by side with a ball standard


----------



## dave3950 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi, The red book says that some letters could be missing but I don't see any trace of a letter in your picture.
 The red book also says that Ball Standards only come in quarts and half gallons but I have one in a Pint size so who knows.  You may have a rare one.

 Dave


----------



## ajohn (Dec 21, 2009)

Coreya,
 I have to agree that you may have an unlisted jar.Have you checked with the BALL guys?
 http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/ I'm sure they would know for sure.


----------



## coreya (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Yes I have received a lot of info from the ball site but am trying to see if anyone out in jar & bottle land has seen one of these ever or if this may be one of one known. Thanks again


----------



## ajohn (Dec 21, 2009)

Just checked out the chat on the BALL site.Can't wait to see your jar in RB#11,listed as UNPRICED[].Great find!Do you collect BALL JARS?


----------



## coreya (Dec 21, 2009)

Now wouldn't that be something!!! Yes I collect ball and any others that strike my fancy, have around 3-400 displayed and more boxed. I just love the history behind these and the variations found. here is some of my collection (its larger now these are older pics)


----------



## ajohn (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess you do[].I'm guessing the pieces of papers in the jars are your catalog system.
 I tried a couple different things,but now I just use a Sharpie fine point on the bottom of the jar.It does not come off (except with some kind of remover,which does not hurt the glass)and is pretty much hidden.Reminds me that I need to catalog some jars,I've been a little slack lately.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi coreya,  Isn't this what they consider to be the three " l " jar?  The last l being in a horizontal flip of the under line?  RED Matthews


----------



## coreya (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes that is considered a balll (3l) which was the style from 1896 to 1910 and was found on most of the ball jars reguardless of style. You can get an aprox date just by the style of the ball (see how to date ball fruit jars by bob clay)how to date ball jars
 By the way ajohn the paper tags in the jar hold more info and force me to handle the jars more and will be an aid to my survivors should i bite the big one! LOL


----------



## ajohn (Dec 21, 2009)

[X(]


----------



## dygger60 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice and very unusuall BALLL Standard to be sure.   More than likely it is what is refered to as a "filled mold" ...

   I have seen a couple of HG's (not waxsealers) just surfaced with the same exact obverse embossing and it was determined to be a mold problem.... but being that as it may be....with the absence of STANDARD...it would care a high primium from anyone that collects those series of jars.

    Very nice find!!  Congrats!

    David K


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2010)

coreya, nice collection of jars, also great find on the ball jar!


----------



## coreya (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, since posting I have found that this is a very early version based on the flat base and sharp base edge so the quanity produced may be small before being caught by quality control. A filled mold would explain it but it would have to be a totaly filled just on the standard as the balll is sharp and clear. Again I wonder if any others made it out?
 Here are some more pics of base with one being next to a regular balll standard.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Feb 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Now wouldn't that be something!!! Yes I collect ball and any others that strike my fancy, have around 3-400 displayed and more boxed. I just love the history behind these and the variations found. here is some of my collection (its larger now these are older pics)


 

 Just curious What is the bottle on the second shelf from the top with the paper rolled up sticking out of it?


----------



## coreya (Feb 9, 2010)

great eyes, thats a missisquoi springs is the V-17A (Don Tucker's classification)variant, where the earth the Squaw  is standing on extends BEYOND the oval. and is rated SCARCE . It is embossed as follows: "MISSISQUOI / A (Large letter) / SPRINGS // (Embossed standing Indian woman with papoose on back). 
 That one was found at an estate sale. 






 [imagehttps://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/missisquoi/100_0593.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice find, Its a beauty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coreya (Feb 9, 2010)

messed up second pic and couldnt edit it, here it is


----------

